# orgasm during penetration



## luvmydarling (Jul 1, 2010)

Me and my husband only enjoy Bj's or hand jobs for orgasm on each other. We both rarely go in for penetration. I am not able to orgasm in a penetration as I tend to 'dry up'. Is this a normal scenario or do I need medical assistance? I'm worried about this though.


----------



## mike1 (Jun 15, 2009)

most women can't orgasm through penetration so there's nothing necessarily abnormal. My wife used to have a lot more natural lube and we never ever had to use it but now we just always make sure to use lubrication. We like the astroglide thick formula  You can always take a few seconds to stop and apply more as needed! 

Since you can't seem to orgasm via intercourse alone you might try a little vibrator to use on your clit while you're having sex. You might find it to be an incredible sensation to have him inside you while you're having an orgasm. Also you said you can get off by using your hand, you can just try rubbing yourself while he's inside you to orgasm that way. 

At least for me there's not much more hot then my wife having an orgasm while I'm inside her and she prefers it that way too.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

How old are you? 

How old is he? 

From what I read here, it is common for a woman not be able to come through penetration. 

And a man can come easily is he is young. Don't know about it when they are over 30. 

If you are dry, it mights means you are not very into it, or because of your age. 

I think I have a very sensitive clit, but I like deep penetration, I like it when my husband does me deep and hard. I come by rubbing my clit against his cok, I love it when I have a cok inside of me when I come. 

But we are different. I like this, you like that.


----------



## lime (Jul 3, 2010)

The statistics vary, but between 50-75% of the female population is unable to have an orgasm through intercourse alone. There's nothing wrong with you at all! In fact you're in the "normal" category haha.

Lube can be great--I recommend brands that don't have too many random ingredients...Keep it simple and hypoallergenic to lower the risk of yeast infections and UTIs.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

You need progesterone that would also help smoothing your vagina and producing lots of loving juice to allow you a good chance for g-spot orgasms.
Progesterone rises right after ovulation and remains high for some days. It helps create a good environment for fertilization. When no fertilization occurs, it would drop. 
It's when you feel your breasts starting to swell and become tighter and nipples become more sensitive, usually starts from 15-18th day of your monthly cycle.
Pay attention to it. G-spot orgasm is great! You need that great experience!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

I like to try and get my wife to orgasm during penetration, but of course that makes the sex take a little longer (I know its possible, has happened before). When we have been going for a while though, she tends to want it to end, because she gets tired or sore from all the rubbing against one another. 
So when I actually want to try and make it happen, shes eh about it. 
Then again, when its a wam bam thank you mam situation her response is usually "that was fast."


----------



## lime (Jul 3, 2010)

gbrad said:


> I like to try and get my wife to orgasm during penetration, but of course that makes the sex take a little longer (I know its possible, has happened before). When we have been going for a while though, she tends to want it to end, because she gets tired or sore from all the rubbing against one another.
> So when I actually want to try and make it happen, shes eh about it.
> Then again, when its a wam bam thank you mam situation her response is usually "that was fast."


Many women are happy to have sex without focusing on achieving an orgasm through intercourse. It's difficult, it takes a lot of effort and concentration, and it doesn't always feel as good for some women.

Your wife probably feels pressured to perform, which makes it even harder for her to enjoy sex. Also, spending more time doesn't always guarantee that it will happen, as many women do become sore after a while. Don't worry about "making it happen;" it will happen or it won't, and you'll enjoy sex either way  In fact, if you stop trying as hard, it might actually happen easier. Also don't take it personally if she's not able to, as many women aren't ever able to. It doesn't mean anything is wrong with you or your technique!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

The missus rubs herself when she's on top but to hasten things up when I'm on top I just put her on her knees and rub her at the same time with the thrusts. ASAP is my motto so it wouldn't take so long lol

Certain positions are easier to achieve orgasms.


----------



## luvmydarling (Jul 1, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> How old are you?
> 
> How old is he?


I am 27 and he is 31


----------



## luvmydarling (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks guys for your posts. I'm feeling better knowing that I'm 'normal'.


----------



## Izabella (Dec 22, 2010)

luvmydarling said:


> Thanks guys for your posts. I'm feeling better knowing that I'm 'normal'.



yup its normal.and my husband and i do alot what you and your husband do( Bj's or hand jobs for orgasm)due to his pain from an accident,so we dont have intercourse as much.
but a few months ago i orgasmed and ejaculated during intercourse for the first time.
this might be TMI but it might help you achevie orgasm when you have sex.
my husband fingers me and gets me really wet then he simulates my clit and pu$$$ to where i am about to orgasm,he stops and starts to have sex(intercourse).im so sensitive and his penis rubs my clit and i orgasm.if he does me hard and deep and pulls out i squirt.it feels so good.

give it a try,if it doesnt work,so what,at least you will have good sex.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

It's quite normal that most women do not achieve orgasm through penetration. I googled it and came up with the following:

"Surveys and clinical experience confirm that between 10 and 15% of all women have never experienced orgasm and only around 35% of the female population will orgasm during intercourse. Most women orgasm from oral than penetration."

So, you are in the majority, not the minority.

I have never orgasmed during penetration, ever, with anyone. But I can orgasm very quickly through oral or manual stimulation.

So yes - you're normal!


----------



## mommy2 (Oct 27, 2009)

Yes, you're normal! I am in the same boat. I can orgasm during penetration only if we use a toy at the same time. I sometimes feel "inadequate" because of this but my H assures me as has been stated her that that is the majority of woman. 

Personally I enjoy having intercourse and then when he's finished - we usually get out the toy and finish me off - together. Combined with his magic touch it's incredible!!! I don't like to try to orgasm during sex, takes away all the fun for me. I just like to enjoy it!


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

My wife was never able to have an orgasm with penetration, ever. I tried finding a spot inside with my fingers too, but it never worked. Luckily, my wife was never too torn up about it because I always stimulated her clit with fingers or oral. She seemed to enjoy penetration for the closeness it brought, but she never had an O. She didn't like penetration and clit stimulation at the same time either. If we had penetration, I would always give clit stimulation after. I'm surprised that women not being able to have an orgasm through penetration is not more openly discussed. We thought we were a bit odd until we read something about it a few years ago.


----------



## Threetimesalady (Dec 22, 2010)

Sexual Intercourse is a mind game...She must be able to find that special part of herself to let herself loose....

When we make love I make believe in my mind that I am one of the special women of the world..A special man that I love has been asked to pleasure me...Seeing I am one of the elite women I have no shame...Every part of my body is special...Finding my treasures is not an easy task...I must expose my body for him to find my soul...In doing this the lust can fill your mind...All the dirty thoughts of a lifetime build up in your sexual parts...You spread because you were born to be this sexual harlot...By doing this you allow this special part of you to want....You need filling....You need this wonderful object of man to caress your inner body and plunge his manhood into you to make you whole... 

Good sex must be mental until your body takes over and wants what it is missing...Foreplay is important..Fingering during the day is a wonderful prelude to what is to come...Have your lover be your servent in your mind...We all know that he isn't, but you have to wake your vaginal area up to want what it is missing...The more sex you have with man, the more that you will want...I am not talking about a "toy" but live man....


----------



## Michelle27 (Nov 8, 2010)

While it's not easy to achieve orgasm for most women from penetration, my husband and I have figured out that it is when I'm on top and able to control my own movements and be able to rub the parts I need rubbed against him, probably his pubic bone. Works well when I'm wanting to reach orgasm and the best part is that my orgasm usually brings on his. I get no contact to those parts during missionary or "from behind" sex, so we use those positions when I'm not feeling the need to orgasm, which happens. For me, sex doesn't have to end in an orgasm, and from what I've read, that's not uncommon for women. I understand that it's different for men. LOL


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

Threetimesalady said:


> Sexual Intercourse is a mind game...She must be able to find that special part of herself to let herself loose....
> 
> When we make love I make believe in my mind that I am one of the special women of the world..A special man that I love has been asked to pleasure me...Seeing I am one of the elite women I have no shame...Every part of my body is special...Finding my treasures is not an easy task...I must expose my body for him to find my soul...In doing this the lust can fill your mind...All the dirty thoughts of a lifetime build up in your sexual parts...You spread because you were born to be this sexual harlot...By doing this you allow this special part of you to want....You need filling....You need this wonderful object of man to caress your inner body and plunge his manhood into you to make you whole...
> 
> Good sex must be mental until your body takes over and wants what it is missing...Foreplay is important..Fingering during the day is a wonderful prelude to what is to come...Have your lover be your servent in your mind...We all know that he isn't, but you have to wake your vaginal area up to want what it is missing...The more sex you have with man, the more that you will want...I am not talking about a "toy" but live man....


:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:

I cannot :iagree: more!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Threetimesalady said:


> Sexual Intercourse is a mind game...She must be able to find that special part of herself to let herself loose....
> 
> When we make love I make believe in my mind that I am one of the special women of the world..A special man that I love has been asked to pleasure me...Seeing I am one of the elite women I have no shame...Every part of my body is special...Finding my treasures is not an easy task...I must expose my body for him to find my soul...In doing this the lust can fill your mind...All the dirty thoughts of a lifetime build up in your sexual parts...You spread because you were born to be this sexual harlot...By doing this you allow this special part of you to want....You need filling....You need this wonderful object of man to caress your inner body and plunge his manhood into you to make you whole...
> 
> Good sex must be mental until your body takes over and wants what it is missing...Foreplay is important..Fingering during the day is a wonderful prelude to what is to come...Have your lover be your servent in your mind...We all know that he isn't, but you have to wake your vaginal area up to want what it is missing...The more sex you have with man, the more that you will want...I am not talking about a "toy" but live man....


Great post!!!! your man is one lucky guy.


----------



## Threetimesalady (Dec 22, 2010)

chillymorn said:


> Great post!!!! your man is one lucky guy.


Thank you....No matter how much a man THINKS he knows us, none and I repeat the word none, know what goes on in the secret place in our mind....My husband and I are both lucky....I found, about 8 years ago, that I was able to fight my way into heaven and became his porn queen....When this happened it awakened a part of him that I had never seen...He has age, but no age...What he does to me in bed is masterful....His hands and body make me a Queen....I don't know where, but somewhere along the line I lost a thing called "shame"....It was a present that Eve bestowed on me years ago...I was finally able to cast aside this inhibited part of me and the real woman was born....This is something that all women can do, but they must be married to a man they desire....IMO, without the lust in their heart, they cannot respond....Take care...

Caroline


----------



## andy38 (Dec 10, 2010)

My wife absolutely cannot have an orgasm from penetration -- atleast not with me.


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

luvmydarling said:


> Me and my husband only enjoy Bj's or hand jobs for orgasm on each other. We both rarely go in for penetration. I am not able to orgasm in a penetration as I tend to 'dry up'. Is this a normal scenario or do I need medical assistance? I'm worried about this though.


This is normal for many women. Get some lube and a vibrator to use on yourself during intercourse.


----------



## Serena (Jan 2, 2011)

On rare occasions I have been able to reach orgasm through penetration. I don't know why those times are different other than I must be a little more turned on than usual. I can have multiple O's during foreplay though, and I frequently have the female ejactulation. There are times that I won't let myself do that because I've not prepared the bed (using a waterproof cover or layers of towels). My husband does not know how I can not let myself have an O; I don't either. It's odd. 

I would also encourage the use of a toy. Get a couple's toy with a vibrating bullet. You will both feel the vibration, and you will have clitoral stimulation while he is penetrating you. I have been able to orgasm that way during penetration a few times. Also it helps to use an enhancement gel like Pure Satisfaction. Orgasms come much easier and more intensely for me when we use that (the gel).


----------



## married10yrs (Jan 2, 2011)

I am fine with having sex with my hubby when I'm not in the mood.

I prefer sex over blow jobs but that's me. Laziness I guess.


----------



## katydo (Dec 5, 2010)

All orgasms are clitoral in origin, and much of it is definitely in our heads for sure.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

Agreed that majoirty of women don't climax durring intercourse. Don't feel inadequate. BTW many men love to climax durring bjs. 

You may want to experiment with Toys as others have mentioned. I know my wife says her orgasm is more intense if the has a toy or my XXXX in her when she climaxes. it gives her something to grip when her kegals contract.


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

> Scientists have been intrigued by the claims of some women who insist that they can *'think themselves to orgasm'*, all by themselves.
> 
> A few years ago, researchers began working with brain imaging scanners to show what is actually happening in a woman's brain during orgasm.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

When we do have sex, she can orgasm vaginally. It comes easier for her if i suck her breast after about 10 mins of penetration. She can come during missionary, and her on top. She has never come doggy style. :-(


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

I went through this after I had a baby and was breastfeeding. We got some lube and it was fun again! Can he get you to have an orgasm first and then penetrate? Then try to rub your self or have him rub you until orgasm and then he thrusts harder? There's nothing like an orgasm with him inside.


----------



## ab67 (May 3, 2018)

My wife has multiple orgasms while we are having intercourse. But in our last two times having sex, I have been unable to ejaculate. Is this normal or should I be doing something differently?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

You pulled up a 7 year old thread to ask ?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

ab67 said:


> My wife has multiple orgasms while we are having intercourse. But in our last two times having sex, I have been unable to ejaculate. Is this normal or should I be doing something differently?


*I would start my own thread if I were you. You'd get many more responses! And much more open dialogue! *


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Zombie Thread. Closed!


----------

